
Growth Hacking Your Personal Blog - bhalliburton
http://brenthalliburton.com/growth-hack-seo-blogs-how-to/
======
fleitz
How about titling it, 'I installed wordpress and some plugins'. Was really
expecting there was some data / testing in the article.

Yes, I realize that massively misleading headlines are all the rage these
days. I suppose that title is better than 'You won't believe how much growth
was hacked after you see these 5 plugins'

I am wondering though about how effective these plugins are, personally I find
the scroll popups highly annoying. That said, I also realize that most things
that I find annoying are highly effective marketing tools.

------
king_magic
Might want to start by proofreading your personal blog: "Every blogger wonders
what growth hacks, SEO tips, and tricks they missed when they put their blog."

~~~
bhalliburton
My next blog post will definitely address the importance of grammar.

